# WOOOOO HOOOOO it got here yesterday.



## smokyokie (Jul 30, 2007)

Got a call yesterday morning. It was Smokey Joe Pearce saying he was on his way to deliver my new "baby".

He showed up about noon thirty pulling a trailer with a winch truck. On the trailer was a massive 1500# big beautiful dull black brand spankin new smoker, and it was mine, all mine.

We dropped the trailer, picked up the smoker with the winch, and headed to the backyard. After trying a few different ways to offload it onto the deck, we decided to have my neighbor Rusty Steele (really) bring his tractor over and lift it up with the loader bucket. After a bit, it was set in place.

Next task was to burn it in. 4 good sized logs, a weed torch,and 45 minutes later, 450*-500* and a bunch of beef suet, and the seasoning began.

Here's some pix for those of you that ould like to see her.














In this last pic, if you look toward the top left, you can see the gap where the heat comes into the oven from the firebox. The top feed heat travels across the top of the unit, then starts a vortex against the end wall, and exits thru the stack which sits at grate level.

When I checked it out, the temp was about 10* higher on the left right up against the firebox wall. Everything else was within about 5*.

With a steamtable pan full of water in the bottom of the upright oven, the temp stayed between 225* and 240* no matter what was going on in the firebox or the big oven. 

I think I'm gonna love this big black ash maker!

Tim


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!  We're all going to be jealous here, when ya doin yer first smoke?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

ok, now i'm drooling- thats an awesome pit- congrats oky. can't wait to see that thing loaded up.


----------



## plazdiddy (Jul 30, 2007)

holy cow.  now THATS a smoker.  ive never really experienced envy until just now


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

That thing is Awsome, but the pics seem to be missing something. Oh! I know,
it's pork, beef, poultry, veggies and a cooler full of BEER!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

cooler ???? i'd needa keg to tend that beast right. lol


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a nice smoker okie. Did you have it custom built just for you? It sure is nice. Im building one myself, but at the rate I'm going I will be retired before its done.


----------



## navionjim (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! You have even outdone my fantasy's! Congratulations on your new toy!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 30, 2007)

Good point, I stand corrected


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jul 30, 2007)

Smokyoky,
     Now that's what I'm talking about! Congratulations! I know you are proud of your new addition and we look forward to many posts and pictures.


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 30, 2007)

We are working on setting up the christening get together.  We'll have plenty of pics and maybe some good stories too.

Tim


----------



## ultramag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Tim. That is a nice looking smoker, hope to see it in person.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Tim! That's a real pretty smoker you got there! Can't wait to see what going in first!


----------



## triple b (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats Smokyoky!!
Excellent lookin' smoker you got there!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful!  Guess it could handle a skewer or two of dovie breasts.....


----------



## smokincowboy (Jul 31, 2007)

Man that is nice all I could do was that grunt that Tim the tool man does and yelled MORE POWER


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 31, 2007)

congrats Smokyoky on finally getting your new rig....she's a real black beauty , can't wait to what Q she turns out and what you decide to call her !


----------



## bud's bbq (Aug 3, 2007)

Great looking piece of equipment.  Is the fire  box under the square box at the left of the cylinder cooking area?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

i just had to look again... & say WOW !!!! that is 1 awesome beast.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 3, 2007)

SmokyOky,

That's a great looking smoker!  I look forward to seeing the great food the two of you are going to put out.

Kev


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude.....I'm.......um........speechless........


----------



## bigcab (Aug 3, 2007)

That thing looks like a backyard locomotive ! nice !


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 6, 2007)

I knew I'd been gaining a little weight, but I hadn't had anyone refer to me as that yet.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















Great looking piece of equipment. Is the fire box under the square box at the left of the cylinder cooking area?07-31-2007 07:40 AM


Yes it is.  It's about 2' deep in there, then it comes to a bulkhead, and feeds the main oven from the top.  The upright oven feeds through a hole in it's floor, and is regulated with a draw plate.  It exhausts through a slide panel on the top left, and also has a slide panel on the bottom left for mixing outside air if necessary.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Do they build trailer units? if so whats their web site?

I'm impessed with your unit, it'l last a life time


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 19, 2007)

What a beautiful smoker...beautiful.


----------



## kosmo (Aug 19, 2007)

Any chance you have a web-site???
More photos with lots "O" grub !!!!


----------



## smoked (Aug 19, 2007)

I was taking a vacation from the site...but man....here I check my pm's and this I could not look away from.......I'm so emotional now......and jealous......


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 20, 2007)

Yup.  http://www.smokeyjoesmokers.com/

I don't know about a lifetime.  The last one was made of 1/4", and it lasted about 10 or 12 years.  This one is 1/2".  It may outlast me, but I don't know about a youngster.  I guess Lifetime is a subjective term.


----------



## hhookk (Aug 20, 2007)

I believe its 3/4 a ton if I read the first post correctly. And I must say it's F#*%ING BEAUTIFUL !!! 

I wonder what shipping to Massachusetts would cost me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can you take some more pics of it ,specifically the firebox. Thanks.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

He delivers ofr a very reasonable price.  No, really he does.  NY, Cal, Wherever.

I'll try to get some more pix for you.  What in particular were you wanting to see about the firebox?  It is internal in the tube, about 24" deep.  It sits directly below the upright oven.  There's a bulkhead at the right end of the firebox, you can see it in one of the pix. If you look, you'll see where I've pointed out the " top feed" design.  Which, by the way, I'm having a little difficulty with.  He's supposed to come down this week and make a small mod to correct it.  And yes, the rig is a custom version of one of his trailer units.  I didn't hae it put on a trailer because I didn't want to have to loan it, and or my services out all the time.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

That wasn't a joke.  I was serious as a heart attack.


----------



## vlap (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW! very nice. I cant wait to see that full of meat.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

I've taken it for a couple of spins, but no big cooks yet.  She ought to get her legs stretched this weekend though, part of the OTBS is coming down for her christening,  We'll try and get some pix if the Coors doesn't get in the way.


----------



## hhookk (Aug 21, 2007)

I just wanted to get a better idea of how it worked and what it looks like right where you put the wood in. I must say again how awesome that thing is. 

Very smart move not having it on a trailer. At least the party's always at home now !!!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

Tell us about your son's service star.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 21, 2007)

Dude, you can bet your eyesight that I indeed will lift a toast in honor.  I thank all who are serving our country.  Please tell them how much we appreciate them!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 22, 2007)

Please take the time to tell him that someone that he's never met wants to thank him for his service.  And we will have a class AA dive hunt in his honor.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude, tell your son thank you from me and my family in Delaware... if it weren't for folks like him, we wouldn't be able to do what we're doing right now! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My daughter is getting married on September the first, I'll be sure to hoist one at the reception!

God bless!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 22, 2007)

OOPS, make that a dove hunt


----------

